

Most Black Media Don't Have Tech Sections - UnFundedHype

For the past year I've been trying to call out the fact most black media do not have tech sections or talk tech. Not bet, essence, vibe, global grind (co-founded by the same dude who was on cnn's black in america silicon valley episode), the list goes on. I'm amazed at the balls it takes to get on tv and say the white man isn't giving blacks money, when you don't even have a tech section on the website you co-founded.<p>You can't complain about jobs and "racist" silicon valley, when you do nothing to bring attention to black tech entrepreneurs yourself.<p>Lack of tech talk in black media means there is a HUGE none participating black tech consumer base. By default blacks use whatever tech larger america makes the hot item.<p>This hurts everyone, not just black tech entrepreneurs. There are plenty of apps, sites etc that can be built to cater to smaller america issues, but these services won't gain traction.<p>Take my citizen50.com service for example. This is a service that's designed to put a dent in race profiling. I've messaged, tweeted, emailed bloggers, magazines, news sites ect. They won't talk about tech. It's like a damn conspiracy.. no smart talk. Rappers, athletes, pastors and gossip only.<p>The one hip hop site that does talk about tech tells me my Gamerholic.com site is not their cup of tea since it's a gambling site (although it's perfectly legal skilled gaming). This same site that told me gambling isn't their cup of tea, has plenty of articles about Chief Keef a rapper who "allegedly" murdered 3 other rappers in the past few months.<p>If I put out a mixtape, sure.. I'll have a better chance of getting black media attention.<p>Can we all point out the obvious that blacks aren't pulling their weight in job creation while complaining about job creation. Mainly because they keep the black consumer in the dark about the largest job creating sector (tech) &#38; viable tech options for problem solving.<p>@UnFundedHype
======
centdev
This is confusing. Are you concerned that blacks aren't doing what you think
they should be doing or upset that you are not getting coverage for your site?

Since this is HN and you're clearly looking for feedback...

Don't sell $10 stickers with no clear value. Your value vs the perceived value
of the consumer appears to be very different. Be professional and get a
separate PayPal acct that doesn't say gamerholic.com. No wonder your aren't
getting press. The site is littered with misspellings, bad grammar (it's
addict" not "attict") and a checkout which seems scammy.

The example search is clearly staged. "Officer Jason White" reviewed by an
American Black?

Is the site a tool to track racial profiling or a yelp for the "down and out"
homeless? Seems to two completely separate social issues.

Finally it's important to know who you are dealing with as a consumer. I
wouldn't give money to a company called Ehustla, LLC.

~~~
UnFundedHype
Why does it seem like most comments on this site are from the the guy in the
new microsoft commercial.

To answer your 1st question, I'm upset most black media don't talk tech or
have tech sections.

I have 5 websites, you can't have 5 paypal accounts, So yes it goes to my main
paypal account. I've made payments for plenty of items where the paypal
account didn't match the site name.

At one point I had it as gamerholic/freetawn/citizen50/dreamybids but that was
a bit much.

The bad spelling sure, That's one me.

Of course the example search is staged, that's why it's an EXAMPLE SEARCH.

The part to monitor homeless donations is on the WHATS NEXT tab. As in in the
FUTURE.

Yes, off course, I made it so obvious, I paid to incorporate ehustla llc just
so I can to hustle you out of $10. Then paid for ehustla.com and put a my
picture and a video up so no one will ever know who ehustla is.

As far as the value of the sticker, I'm 100% positive any law enforcement
officer who is race profiling will be deterred from profiling that specific
driver since they know their count will be tallied.

Feedback is not just hate and random insecurities. There is value in the
service. Just knowing there is a service available to track race profiling is
enough to bring down the incidents of race profiling.

